# New sheet vinyl over asbestos floor tile.



## biddlecom (Dec 21, 2016)

Hello I have a 12 by 15 kitchen floor area I want to redo with sheet vinyl. The floor right now has asbestos tile then another vinyl tile on that (don't think it has asbestos due to my research and calling the company).  Can I place new sheet vinyl on top of those?  I ask because i heard you arent suppose to glue or nail flooring onto adbestos flooring.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 21, 2016)

Feel the existing vinyl, because if it has a textured pattern it will telegraph through the new, unless you set an underlayment.

The logic behind not nailing through VAT is that it is brittle and will fracture, however, you already have a vinyl glued over the VAT, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## biddlecom (Dec 21, 2016)

The floor I have now is not smooth. It has a pretty big pattern on it. Its not a deep pattern and it's evenly disbursed on the tile. Another question is the tile nows has some corners cracked and missing. What can I fill those in with to smooth out the floor?




Snoonyb said:


> Feel the existing vinyl, because if it has a textured pattern it will telegraph through the new, unless you set an underlayment.
> 
> The logic behind not nailing through VAT is that it is brittle and will fracture, however, you already have a vinyl glued over the VAT, so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2016)

Cover everything with 1/2" sanded plywood, fill cracks and gaps with wood filler and lay new floor.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 21, 2016)

Fill the chips and voids with fix-all.

Armstrong and GAF used to have specific products they recommend and also market as underlayment, as will a local sheetgoods supplier, other than the big boxes.

We used to use 1/8" tempered masonite and ringshank nails 2"oc.

If you have under-counter appliance  like a DW or Trash Compactor you need to be sure that what ever underlayment you use, there is enough adjustment in the leveling legs that they can be removed for repair or replacement.


----------



## biddlecom (Dec 21, 2016)

The underlayment makes sense but it was suggested to me that I do not nail into the asbestos tile.  Would it be fine considering I don't plan on ever touching it but just building on top of it?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2016)

biddlecom said:


> The underlayment makes sense but it was suggested to me that I do not nail into the asbestos tile.  Would it be fine considering I don't plan on ever touching it but just building on top of it?



The only time it is a problem is if you let a dust enter the air. Some stores sell an underlay plywood, 4 x 4 sheets  with screw placement marked on it.
Here is some good info.
http://www.canply.org/english/products/underlayment.htm

100mm = 4"

150mm= 6"


----------



## Rusty (Dec 21, 2016)

Use a vinyl like Flexitec, it can be loose laid over the existing and the pattern won't show through. Oh, and underlayment plywood is 1/4" not 1/2".


https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...15892200B7DED717449815892200B7DED71&FORM=VIRE


----------



## nealtw (Dec 21, 2016)

samfloor said:


> Use a vinyl like Flexitec, it can be loose laid over the existing and the pattern won't show through. Oh, and underlayment plywood is 1/4" not 1/2".



Thanks that was a slip of the finger.


----------



## Snoonyb (Dec 21, 2016)

The telegraphing problem being overcome, if the selection of patterns is acceptable.

VAT, if in fact you have it, would have been subordinate to the layer of vinyl placed over it, because of the difference in the size of the product.

VAT only becomes a concern if it is fractured allowing particulate matter to become _friable_, IE, airborne. The greater danger lies if the adhesive used was _cutback adhesive_, which contained asbestos as a bonding agent, and poses a far greater potential of becoming friable in the removal process, if not properly addressed.


----------



## mabloodhound (Dec 22, 2016)

The last vinyl over patterned tile floor I did we used a cement based filler.  It is mixed very wet and spread thinly over the existing tiles.  We covered the entire floor with the filler and spread it smooth with a concrete float.  It dries within a day and then the new vinyl can be glued down on top of that.  No need for 1/4 underlayment BUT make sure your old tiles are secure and still stuck down.  The filler will fill in all cracks and voids.

Portland Cement-Based Underlayment Filler

Vinyl flooring is frequently installed over an existing floor. This is particularly true if the existing floor contains asbestos fibers, which make it dangerous to remove. If the existing floor is not completely smooth and flat, fill any voids you find in the flooring with a portland cement-based underlayment filler. This filler is similar in composition and texture to thinset mortar.


----------

